# Missing lug nuts



## Wannabe32 (Jul 2, 2014)

Noticed a missing lug nut the other day while washing my car. This is the 2nd one- the 1st one I noticed after taking delivery of the car so that might not count. Dealer has been very nice to replace these and even decided to tighten them on the lift.

I'm going to keep an eye on these but wondered if anyone had a similar issue. I realize that if this is my biggest issue I should probably keep quiet but I was curious. Pretty sure it wasn't stolen as all of my lug nuts look like they have been on for awhile. This is a CPO so maybe it was driven on salty roads at some point.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

After a wheel, or brake service it's good practise to check and re torque wheels, after a couple hundred miles.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Think someone needed a BMW lug nut. I can't see it just falling off. I've driven at least a million miles in my life and never had one just disappear. Fortunately only thing for me that has ever gone missing are valve stem caps. I no longer bother with fancy ones, just the cheapest plastic ones I can get, and these never seem to be stolen.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

keiths said:


> think someone needed a bmw lug nut. I can't see it just falling off. I've driven at least a million miles in my life and never had one just disappear. Fortunately only thing for me that has ever gone missing are valve stem caps. I no longer bother with fancy ones, just the cheapest plastic ones i can get, and these never seem to be stolen.


+1


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

Am I the only one who just throws the valve stem caps away the first time they come off?


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Probably. Why would you do that?


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Missing valve cap = crud in the valve, which invites leakage.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Understand your point but our cars actually have bolts rather than nuts


----------



## Wannabe32 (Jul 2, 2014)

You're right. I noticed that when they showed me the new one. Doesn't that make it less likely to have been stolen (this car leads a pretty sheltered life)? I think I'll just keep an eye on these to see if another one (or the new one) wiggles out.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

BB_cuda said:


> Understand your point but our cars actually have bolts rather than nuts


+1:thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Wannabe32 said:


> You're right. I noticed that when they showed me the new one. Doesn't that make it less likely to have been stolen (this car leads a pretty sheltered life)? I think I'll just keep an eye on these to see if another one (or the new one) wiggles out.


I seem to recall having a similar problem on my BMW R1200C rear wheel, which also uses bolts, not lug nuts. One of the four (4) bolts went missing. The wheel will most certainly stay put less one of 4 or 5 bolts, but your factor of safety is reduced.

One major problem with almost all tire shops is they almost never actually use a properly calibrated torque wrench to confirm bolts are properly tightened. They seem to all just use their air impact wrenches till they stop turning the bolt or nut.

Over tightening can of course cause one to break.

I would highly recommend you have all your wheel bolts or lug nuts torqued to the proper setting. You'd expect the dealer would do so.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> I seem to recall having a similar problem on my BMW R1200C rear wheel, which also uses bolts, not lug nuts. One of the four (4) bolts went missing. The wheel will most certainly stay put less one of 4 or 5 bolts, but your factor of safety is reduced.
> 
> One major problem with almost all tire shops is they almost never actually use a properly calibrated torque wrench to confirm bolts are properly tightened. They seem to all just use their air impact wrenches till they stop turning the bolt or nut.
> 
> ...


Discount tire does use a torque wrench. I watched them and they set it to 88 lb-ft per my request. One guy torques to the value on all 4 wheels. Another guy comes right behind him and verifies that the wrench is clicking at this set value and checks all 4 wheels. This is atleast true at the Discount tire on Bay Area Blvd in Clear Lake Texas. I'm unsure if this is national policu for Discount or if this store mgr has his sh$t together. Mgr is named Kim and he is a standup guy. He has had wheel repair done for me when I really nailed a curb good.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

I've seen them use the same procedure at my local discount tire in Longmont, Colorado. It's one of the reasons I go there.


----------



## Ruggernaut (Apr 25, 2014)

Over tight lugs can cause rotors to warp as well. Not to mention the fact that an impact wrench can make them so tight that you would need a breaker bar to get them off. 
You can get them close to equal with a four way by feel. As long as they are fully tight and equal, they should stay put and be fine. 
Sounds like you have a thief.


----------



## YozhDzl (Mar 5, 2014)

Lugnuts or bolts do not fall out on their own unless they were not set at all. I always check my lug bolts right after any work was done and then on a regular basis. Over torquing will cause your rotor warpage.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

This expert may disagree:

http://www.meaforensic.com/wheel-se...metallurgical-expert-mark-bailey-mea-forensic


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

montr said:


> +1


+2


----------

